
Cloud seeding brings 10-15 percent more rain to Los Angeles - soundstruck
http://www.scpr.org/news/2016/03/08/58354/cloud-seeding-brings-10-15-percent-more-rain-to-lo/
======
soundstruck
Is it just me, or does cloud seeding present a loop hole for "act of God" type
insurance or contract clauses? Just curious.

